# Schauspielerin Anne Heche nach Drogen-Crash hirntot



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Am 5. August verursachte die Ex-Freundin von Talkshow-Queen *Ellen DeGeneres *(64) einen schweren Autounfall in Los Angeles.
Dabei krachte ihr Mini Cooper so schwer in eine Hauswand, dass dieser Feuer fing.
Wie durch ein Wunder konnten Rettungskräfte Heche aus dem brennenden Auto befreien, doch die Schauspielerin erlitt so schwere Verletzungen, dass sie ins Koma fiel.

Durch den Crash erlitt sie ein schweres anoxisches Hirntrauma, wie ihre Familie in einem Statement verkündete.
Eine Blutuntersuchung ergab, dass Heche Kokain und Fentanyl im Körper hatte.

Bereits gestern gab bereits die Familie des "Ally McBeal"-Stars bekannt, dass Anne wohl nicht überleben wird.
Heute wurde nun der Hirntod festgestellt.

Wie u.a. der "Mirror" mitteilt, will Annes Familie die Maschinen aber erst abschalten, nachdem ihr letzter Wunsch erfüllt worden ist:
Die Schauspielerin wollte ihre Organe spenden. Nun wird geprüft, inwiefern das möglich ist.

_"Sie hat sich dafür entschieden, ihre Organe zu spenden und bleibt an lebenserhaltenden Apparaten angeschlossen, um festzustellen, ob welche lebensfähig sind"_, so ein Sprecher der Familie gegenüber dem "People"-Magazin.

Werden die Geräte anschließend endgültig ausgeschaltet, wird Heche zwei Söhne hinterlassen: *Homer* (20) und* Atlas* (13).



 *Anne Heche*

Quellen: Bild, Stern, Mirror, People

Wie krass Fentanyl wirkt konnte ich schon am eigenen Leib spüren:
Nach einem extrem schmerzhaftem Bandscheiben-Vorfall konnte ich nicht mehr aus dem Bett aufstehen.
Ich musste daher vom Krankenwagen abgeholt werden.
Da mein Wohnungszugang sehr verwinkelt ist, kam keine Trage in Frage, sondern nur der Transport-Stuhl.
Die Notärztin legte mir also eine Infusion mit Fentanyl.
Innerhalb von Sekunden (!) war der Schmerz quasi weg und ich konnte aufstehen und mich auf den Stuhl setzen!


----------



## Big X (12 Aug. 2022)

Ach du heilige Scheiße, diese Hintergründe zum Unfall waren mir neu und bewegen mich zutiefst! 

Arme Anne, anscheinend kam jede Hilfe zu spät, um von diesen dünnen Ast sicher runterzusteigen.
So etwas hat niemand verdient, lasst euch helfen wenn ihr so ein Mist an den Hacken habt!


----------



## schatten (13 Aug. 2022)

Das ist schon sehr traurig. 
Die ganzen Traumata in der Kindheit haben einfach zuviele seelische Schäden hinterlassen.


----------



## dante_23 (13 Aug. 2022)

die umstände waren mir bislang auch nicht bekannt.... sehr, sehr traurig


----------



## HdPI (15 Aug. 2022)

Das ist bitter. R.I.P. Anne.


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

R.I.P Anne


----------



## SteveJ (25 Aug. 2022)

Die mit 53 Jahren nach einem Autounfall verstorbene US-Schauspielerin hat nach Angaben ihrer Söhne Homer (20) und Atlas (13) auf dem berühmten "Hollywood Forever"-Cemetery in Los Angeles ihre letzte Ruhestätte gefunden. 
Der Platz sei wunderschön und sie ruhe nun "inmitten ihrer Hollywood-Kollegen". 

Auf dem Friedhof sind Filmgrößen wie *Rudolph Valentino*, *Douglas Fairbanks* und *Judy Garland* sowie der Ex-Beatle *George Harrison *bestattet.


----------



## maboo (30 Aug. 2022)

schlimm, aber wenn man liest, was sich alles in ihrem blut befand hält sich mein mitleid etwas in grenzen


----------

